# Shuttin down a Walmart



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

In about two hours I'll be shutting down a Walmart 24 hr store to install a breaker in a 277/480 panel... oh the anticipation!

I've done this before, but this is the first time alone without the old man by my side. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> In about two hours I'll be shutting down a Walmart 24 hr store to install a breaker in a 277/480 panel... oh the anticipation!
> 
> I've done this before, but this is the first time alone without the old man by my side. I'll try to get some pictures.


 
How much time did they give you..?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How much time did they give you..?


I know for a fact the Wally world do not like to leave the source shut down any longer than it have to.

Just long engough to replace or add a breaker.

The last time I done that it was in 3 hour window before I can shut down circital circuit I have to get a approvel from headquarters due they control most of the function but I have final say so to kill it.

So with 3 hour window I get everything ready before that once I do the breaker I have to get it done withen that time otherwise someone will have a heckva a time to expain why need to leave it longer.

Just beaware with the local store manager they are not too keen about shuting down very much. all I say " OSHA " they will back off fast.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got 2 hours. Wires ran out of panel, all I gotta do is install flex with wires and swap a 100A for a 125A breaker. Bussing is already there.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Not bad timming but I wish you keep at magic number 3 I do not know why but it is my favour number to drive the store mangers crazy.

The last actual shut down the time was only 45 minuites due have to change the breaker for parking lot luminaires { the oringal one did not hold up very well after couple arc faults }

Merci,
Marc


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Store didn't let us shut down till 2. By 3:10 we were powered back up. It all went well. Phew...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> In about two hours I'll be shutting down a Walmart 24 hr store to install a breaker in a 277/480 panel... oh the anticipation!
> 
> I've done this before, but this is the first time alone without the old man by my side. I'll try to get some pictures.



No way, not possible. :laughing:

Many members here have said time and time again that customers will not allow them to shut down power to work on it.

Are you suggesting they are wrong? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

When telling the store that a shutdown has to be made, you simply tell them there is NO other option. I'm in the middle of a 9 week remodel, so they're stuck with us.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How much time did they give you..?


3 seconds :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> When telling the store that a shutdown has to be made, you simply tell them there is NO other option.


Exactly, unfortunately there are many that are too afraid to go that route and put themselves at risk to save the customers some $.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you imagine the kind of customer that you inconvenienced by shutting down the store at 2am? 

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> No way, not possible. :laughing:
> 
> Many members here have said time and time again that customers will not allow them to shut down power to work on it.
> 
> Are you suggesting they are wrong? :laughing::laughing:


 They just don't want to go to work at 2 AM:whistling2:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

tkb said:


> Can you imagine the kind of customer that you inconvenienced by shutting down the store at 2am?
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


 LOLOLOL I can't see these firms with the policy of not closing at all for mantainence of vital systems. There can't be much business early Sunday or Monday morning. I guess you can waste money like that, when you pay your employees peanuts.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

It's like the people who feel the need to go that extra speed to make it home 5 minutes faster. A shorter commute is NOT worth the cost of your life. Cause let me tell you when you hit that telephone post or fly off the highway doing 90. Your commute home just got a hell of a lot longer. 

Same thing with safety issues where it must be done live it will cost us too much other wise! I suppose the cost of someones life does have a dollar value to big corporations. Little Jimmy wont be able to buy his X-Box at 2 AM because of your shutdown.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

GC just asked me if a temporary 480V 50A three phase drop in the middle of the store was possible. I said "not without another store shutdown to install a breaker"... Ended that problem right there and then. 

I said WHAT THE HELL NEEDS 50A AT 480!?. Some floor grinder from hell...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> GC just asked me if a temporary 480V 50A three phase drop in the middle of the store was possible. I said "not without another store shutdown to install a breaker"... Ended that problem right there and then.
> 
> I said WHAT THE HELL NEEDS 50A AT 480!?. Some floor grinder from hell...


6 pack of welders.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> 3 seconds :laughing::laughing:


 Oh no!!:laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> GC just asked me if a temporary 480V 50A three phase drop in the middle of the store was possible. I said "not without another store shutdown to install a breaker"... Ended that problem right there and then.
> 
> I said WHAT THE HELL NEEDS 50A AT 480!?. Some floor grinder from hell...


That GC must be a moron....why didn't he ask for that during the shutdown you just did? 

A power requirement that big has to have been known somewhat in advance.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mxslick said:


> That GC must be a moron....why didn't he ask for that during the shutdown you just did?
> 
> A power requirement that big has to have been known somewhat in advance.


As far for the GC they will know better when they get hit with store shutdown twice in shuch a short time peroid that will eat up the time when you have to plan the shutdown.

During remodeling I kinda expect at least couple sheduled storewide shutdown when you add a new breaker or fuseable disconnect switch to it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I know for a fact the Wally world do not like to leave the source shut down any longer than it have to.
> 
> Just long engough to replace or add a breaker.
> 
> ...


Gives new definition to the recipe for "French Fries." :furious:

What a bunch of wussus. When I was young they used to work 13.8 hot.

Next thing the government will do is make you sign a waiver just to change a flashlight battery. What is this world coming to anyway???


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shorty Circuit said:


> What a bunch of wussus. When I was young they used to work 13.8 hot.


Yeah and when you were young brakemen used to ride the roofs of trains and Football was played without a helmet. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shorty Circuit said:


> .............What a bunch of wussus. When I was young they used to work 13.8 hot............


Who is 'they'? All the dead electricians? :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ and Ken, consider the source....:whistling2:

Remember this thread? : http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/3-pole-breakers-feeding-1pole-120volt-loads-20260/

I'd add him to my ignore list but his arrogance and ignorance are way too amusing to block.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> BBQ and Ken, consider the source....:whistling2:
> 
> Remember this thread? : http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/3-pole-breakers-feeding-1pole-120volt-loads-20260/


I remember short bus ...err I mean shorty circuit.

He is also the one that claims we can't let SE cable be painted because that will lower it's ampacity.

When asked how that could be true when we run are allowed to run SE in thermal insulation he stuck to his guns ..... :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mxslick said:


> BBQ and Ken, consider the source....:whistling2:
> 
> Remember this thread? : http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/3-pole-breakers-feeding-1pole-120volt-loads-20260/
> 
> I'd add him to my ignore list but his arrogance and ignorance are way too amusing to block.:laughing:


I just want to know who 'they' is.


----------

